# northern illinois get ready !!!!5-7 inches



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

we are expected to get hit tonight into early Saturday the latest radar is showing northern Illinois getting 5-7 inches between 6pm and 1 am .yes it is going to rain first so we shall see how much we will really get. HERE IS WHAT WE HAVE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR !!!!!payup payup payup


----------

